# what is the best diet to run with dbol tabs ?



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

i was previously on winstrols this is my training program

Mon - chest and 15mins of cardio

Tues-arms and abs 15mins cardio

wed- shoulders 15mins cardio

thurs - triceps 15mins of cardio

fri- back and abs 15mins of cardio

Weekends - cardio

but my dieting program is not so good


----------



## eateateat (Apr 21, 2012)

dirty bulk, cos dianabol is dirty.....


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Lots of food.wouldn't use dbol to cut.


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

ok but im confused about d bol sum people says it tones your body


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahmed 78 said:


> ok but im confused about d bol sum people says it tones your body


tones? mild exercise and relatievly healthy food probably tones.

you're taking full on steroids here


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ahmed 78:3064758 said:


> ok but im confused about d bol sum people says it tones your body


Bro I tons you in your other thread a clean diet is best... Best to run with any diet.

I've quoted this post because it shows why you shouldn't be using anything right now. "tone" is a way to describe a sound or colour not muscle... Diet down to low bf% and bring out definition.. the steroid of choice will make little odds at our (regular gym rat) level


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahmed 78 said:


> ok but im confused about d bol sum people says it tones your body


lmfao!!! dude you shouldnt be takin it if this is what you claim to kno about dianabol.....very potent drug mate! and you wanna im as high on the calorie chart as possible! try 3000cals!!! loads of chicken!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahmed 78 said:


> i was previously on winstrols this is my training program
> 
> Mon - chest and 15mins of cardio
> 
> ...


im assuming you're of the school of thought that 'cardio is enough for your legs'? Or do you train legs seperately? Plus, a day dedicated to just triceps? Your training split is a bit poor mate

Here's what it looks like when people only train upper body...


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

so i should run it with a proper diet with lots of water


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahmed 78 said:


> so i should run it with a proper diet with lots of water


IMO you shouldnt run it at all! mate you need to sort out your training before you touch oral AAS, they can be a huge waste of money if training and diet is off!!!

sort out your split routine and sort your diet before you even touch em! trust me!! spend your £35-£40 on chicken or just food mate seriously!


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

i knw they bulk you up but do they belote you like nap 50 do


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahmed 78 said:


> i knw they bulk you up but do they belote you like nap 50 do


based on what ive read so far, odds are the cycle will be a waste for you. your training regime seems all over the shop, and sounds like you're not clued up on eating. Put the steroids to the side for now, and try and workout how to get everything in order otherwise the cycle will most likely produce some gains whilst on and soon after everything will revert back


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You should stay away from all drugs


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Been on the stickies, can anyone point me to a protocol for a first cycle? Ideally with daily numbers (I assume ED and EOD mean xx is taken every day the every other day?)

Not something I'm willing to jump into, but I do like to have a list of what I need and how much and when etc on hand for further research handy.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

m118:3064811 said:


> based on what ive read so far, odds are the cycle will be a waste for you. your training regime seems all over the shop, and sounds like you're not clued up on eating. Put the steroids to the side for now, and try and workout how to get everything in order otherwise the cycle will most likely produce some gains whilst on and soon after everything will revert back


This

You will do your cycle then back on here in a few weeks time saying how sh!t dbol is


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahmed 78 said:


> i knw they bulk you up but do they belote you like nap 50 do


dude why ask for advice, get it given to you and ignore all of it? throw another drug name out there and carry on posting?? people will have more respect for you if you just say "oh right got ya, ill post up a thread on my stats, training, diet ect and any pointers would be greatly appreciated" you need help with what you got before you try to get more mate, trying to help, ignore me if you want


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

so how long until i shud tke them ?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> This
> 
> You will do your cycle then back on here in a few weeks time saying how sh!t dbol is


agreed... to the max


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

and i am dieting i have stopped eating junkfood


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Seriously Ahmed me old mucker, listen to these guys they know their stuff.

They are trying to help you and prevent you from hurting or damaging yourself mate.

Have a look at the training and diet sections look at the sticky's

If you are still determined to do the aas then at least get a decent diet, work out, pct and ancillary drugs to run along side them so you don't do yourself some serious damage.

Go forth and be enlightened.

P.s don't be posting in here in 2 months with problems of gynocomastia and expect a lot of sympathy


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahmed 78 said:


> so how long until i shud tke them ?


until you have a proper training and nutrition plan established and making clear progress on it. no point running steroids if everything else is rubbish. you wouldnt plug expensive BOSE headphones into cheap £10 alba mp3 player.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahmed 78 said:


> so how long until i shud tke them ?


omg this is infuriating....... :cursing:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahmed 78 said:


> and i am dieting i have stopped eating junkfood


dieting but wanting to take dbol... classicly used as a bulking steroid? i highly recommend taking a step away, and consider what we've all written here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahmed..

Do you think you will get different answers on this thread than the last...

You clearly dont want to take peoples advice so here's the deal, take what the fu*k you want, eat what you want and then let us know how you get on..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the smell of troll in the morning


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ahmed..
> 
> Do you think you will get different answers on this thread than the last...
> 
> You clearly dont want to take peoples advice so here's the deal, take what the fu*k you want, eat what you want and then let us know how you get on..


spoken like a true mod


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pardoe said:


> spoken like a true mod


He has started 3 threads mate and been given some good advice that he chooses not to take so l am out.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ahmed 78:3064834 said:


> so how long until i shud tke them ?


The fcuk are you talkin about

Take them now if you want


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

i did winstrol cycle and i got cutting i lost loads of wieght but still a bit der


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahmed, also, stop posting the same posts into multiple threads. all it does is annoy people. I understand you're desperate for advice but spamming many threads is annoying


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m118 said:


> Ahmed, also, stop posting the same posts into multiple threads. all it does is annoy people. I understand you're desperate for advice but spamming many threads is annoying


Report them and l will delete them mate.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

i think your free to make your own descisions but when you end up in a box for ODing on test or some **** you insist on taking then im sorry, we can take no blame


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

@ badly dubbed

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?120894-Cycles-for-the-Newbie#.TrJVAYj1vq5


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Go read a book, then ask intelligent questions or say this is my diet ABCD, stats height weight age etc and this is my cycle with all ancillaries in place.

Dont just say 'Is d-bol good mate, does it tone you mate'.

Go find out, you can harm yourself with hormones if you dont know what you are doing!

Go on amazon and buy a second hand copy of Anabolics 9th by William Llewellyn.

http://www.maximumsports-nutrition.com/books/anabolics-9th-edition

Prob find it cheaper but at least you wont look silly with your ridiculous questions! No one will spoon feed you the info without a bit of prior knowledge!


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

dont worry im going to diet and train hard im goin to store them for later until i see improvements and my diet and training program is ok


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahmed.

If you keep spamming other peoples threads l am going to ban you...

Start your own threads.


----------



## Ahmed 78 (Apr 22, 2012)

what pre cycle therapy should be used with d bol ?


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

cant be fvcked with this douche! :ban:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahmed 78 said:


> what pre cycle therapy should be used with d bol ?


Check the steroid section sticky's for pct FFS


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bye bye troll


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahmed 78 said:


> dont worry im going to diet and train hard im goin to store them for later until i see improvements and my diet and training program is ok


followed by...



Ahmed 78 said:


> what pre cycle therapy should be used with d bol ?


----------

